# WTD: white specialized saddle



## rockyraccoon (14 Jul 2011)

I am after a specialized saddle in WHITE? Don't want to spend too much therefore no need to be one of the top end saddles. Anything from a entry level road bike as long as it is white and in good condition. Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2011)

User14044raccoon said:


> I am after a specialized saddle in WHITE? Don't want to spend too much therefore no need to be one of the top end saddles. Anything from a entry level road bike as long as it is white and in good condition. Thanks


I picked one up a few weeks ago for £14.99 from Blazing Saddles in Hebden Bridge. It was in their bargain box and I assumed it was because they were struggling to sell a white saddle. I don't know if they have any more of them. Ring 01422 844435 or email info@blazingsaddles.co.uk to check.


----------



## snapper_37 (22 Jul 2011)

I've got a white scott saddle off a scott speedster. PM me if interested (never been used)


----------



## xxmimixx (22 Jul 2011)

I have a Specialized Road Comp 2009 saddle, off my Allez, not sure how much is worth though as I cant find the equivalent to date. Im looking to get a ladies specific saddle.


----------



## rockyraccoon (22 Jul 2011)

ColinJ said:


> *...* Ring 01422 844435 or email info@blazingsaddles.co.uk to check.



Cheers. I emailed them. They replied 2 days later saying they had one and that was it. 9 days later I am still waiting for their feedback. Never mind!


@ snapper_37 and @ xxmimixx


Thanks all. I've got one from a friend.


----------

